

Ask/Show HN: Heist8080: A 10-player museum heist for Ouya console - nimblegorilla

Hi Everyone,<p>I'm developing a game for the OUYA console. More information about the game is here: http://heist8080.com<p>I'm trying to create a party game centered around museum art heists that supports at least 10 players in the same room. Everyone connects to the console via a smartphone, tablet, or other web browser.<p>I think there are three ways people could connect to the OUYA console<p>1) Connect via local network directly to the IP address of the OUYA<p>2) Download a native android/iOS app that connects to the console via bluetooth<p>3) Connect to an external site like heist808.com and enter a passcode to join an existing game<p>I feel like each choice has different advantages. #1 is the easiest from a development standpoint, but I think it is harder for non-technical users to make sure their devices are on the right local area network (as well as typing in a crazy IP address URL). #2 seems like I can provide the best UI experience, but it requires more development work as well as forcing users to install a special app on their phones. #3 seems like a nice way to avoid some of the setup frustrations for new users, but it requires that the OUYA has an internet connection every time people want to play.<p>Has anyone else developed a similar game or app? I'm wondering what sort of interface people prefer in these situations. Any advice or ideas is greatly appreciated!<p>Thanks,
Nate<p>I also submitted it to the OUYACreate gamejam competition and would also appreciate anyone that likes this idea to help upvote my submission:
http://killscreendaily.com/create/video.php?submissionID=189
======
JohnMunsch
The closest thing that comes to mind is Artemis (it's a spaceship bridge
simulator where various people play stations on something akin to Star Trek's
Enterprise). They had a PC version and now an iOS version as well.

Based on their manual they use a separate server and everyone hooks a native
app to that. So they effectively went with option two.

------
salahxanadu
The first thing I'd do is prototype the game out on paper. I'm serious. That
will inform you about data structures and interface options.

